# Haven't been cycling for 2 weeks and starting to feel miserable



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

Hi.
As the title states i haven't been out on the bike for two weeks now.. 
With the weather being dire and being to busy with day to day stuff the cycling has taken a serious knock.
Its only been 2 weeks but i can really feel the difference. My jeans feel tighter and my mood has really dropped.
Im determined not to fall into my old way's again but sometimes when the combination of being busy and lousy weather, the cycling sometimes gets neglected
Tomorrow however seems to promise some half decent weather and i can't wait to get back out there again and escape for a few hours. I may even dust off the old Steelie Peugeot as I'm feeling very retro and nostalgic at the moment 😊


----------



## Oxford Dave (22 Feb 2020)

Same here, but it's only been one week - same symptoms though.


----------



## Bianchi boy (22 Feb 2020)

Same here, weather is awful, so installing some new decking, hoping it will keep the weight off


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

You don't realise until you have a break from cycling, how beneficial it is. I can feel that I've put some weight on again and that my mood has dropped. Cycling really does help in overall health being it physically and mentally..


----------



## DCBassman (22 Feb 2020)

Be grateful! I've only managed 6.3 miles _this year_ so far!
But I will try and catch up, honest...


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

We're all different and have many reasons for cycling or not.
Just talking on here inspires and motivates me. I also enjoy watching GCN on YouTube.
Watching the racing or the great scenic rides in good weather is a good motivator


----------



## Fiona R (22 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi.
> As the title states i haven't been out on the bike for two weeks now..
> With the weather being dire and being to busy with day to day stuff the cycling has taken a serious knock.
> Its only been 2 weeks but i can really feel the difference. My jeans feel tighter and my mood has really dropped.
> ...


Same here, relieved to get a proper ride in 2 weeks ago today by pre empting Storm Ciara by a day. OK I ride/have ridden almost daily for commutes/transport the last two weeks during the week, have been blown, drenched and hailed on but hopeful tomorrow will finally get a proper jaunt out. Coming over to see you in lovely Wales.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

Hopefully the weather will be kind to you.
What part of Wales will you be visiting? 🌞


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2020)

Any part that's not underwater...which leaves only the summit of Snowdon.


----------



## Fiona R (22 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hopefully the weather will be kind to you.
> What part of Wales will you be visiting? 🌞


Just a quick nip over to the bridge to Chepstow. Gutting the pics and suffering in Monmouth, Ross, Hay etc all very familiar to me in normal conditions on a bike, not totally underwater  Duh, technically not making Wales am I but after the bridge is really Wales


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2020)

I'm guessing you don't cycle commute @johnnyb47 ?


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I'm guessing you don't cycle commute @johnnyb47 ?


No unfortunately. As much as I would like to i feel the road is far to dangerous to cycle along. The alternative routes are either extremely hilly or far to long to commute on a regular basis


----------



## All uphill (22 Feb 2020)

@johnnyb47 I admire your fortitude!

I start going up the walls after four or five days. Recently I've been finding out the minimum ride to put me right. It seems to be about 10 miles. Much less leaves me dissatisfied.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> No unfortunately. As much as I would like to i feel the road is far to dangerous to cycle along. The alternative routes are either extremely hilly or far to long to commute on a regular basis


That's a shame. Any other alternatives? Drive closer to work and bike the rest?


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Just a quick nip over to the bridge to Chepstow. Gutting the pics and suffering in Monmouth, Ross, Hay etc all very familiar to me in normal conditions on a bike, not totally underwater  Duh, technically not making Wales am I but after the bridge is really Wales


That sounds like a nice ride out. 
Opposite end of Wales to me though. North to Mid Wales is my neck of the woods. I would imagine that bridge could get a bit interesting to ride over in the wind 💨


----------



## Fiona R (22 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> That sounds like a nice ride out.
> Opposite end of Wales to me though. North to Mid Wales is my neck of the woods. I would imagine that bridge could get a bit interesting to ride over in the wind 💨


I've done it in a gale crosswind, very scary. I also know the Bala/Snowdonia bits quite well, as I went to school near Chester. I really need to get to know mid Wales. You just can't go wrong with Wales. Wales never fails...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2020)

My first ride out tomorrow for the first time in what seems like months (weeks, really). Zwift and the turbo are great for keeping the fitness up and does help my mood too, but it isn't the same as riding outside in the fresh air of the countryside.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

I could do that @ianrauk, but in the cold reality, i have real early starts and im not what you would call a morning person.
Its a case of waking up followed by 2 cups of coffee and then somehow by a miracle get my lazy backside into work lol. The thought of fixing my bike to the car in the early hours and then driving part of the way and riding the rest along some remote dark hilly forest lane's all seems a little to much effort
If it was a nice 5/10 mile commute i think I would manage that


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

@Cranky Knee Girl.
Snowdonia is a beautiful place to cycle. Last year i cycled from Shropshire to Bala, Barmouth. It took a couple of days and the scenery was amazing. The weather was dry and had a good tail wind all the way (which was unusual) Strangely enough my school days were in Chester


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> I could do that @ianrauk, but in the cold reality, i have real early starts and im not what you would call a morning person.
> Its a case of waking up followed by 2 cups of coffee and then somehow by a miracle get my lazy backside into work lol. The thought of fixing my bike to the car in the early hours and then driving part of the way and riding the rest along some remote dark hilly forest lane's all seems a little to much effort
> If it was a nice 5/10 mile commute i think I would manage that


It's a shame.
I feel lucky us hardened cycle commuters get to ride every day which means we don't get that withdrawal symptom you get if the weather's too crap to ride at weekends.

How about take the bike to work and grab an half hour ride during your lunch break.


----------



## gavroche (22 Feb 2020)

Only one ride so far this month. If it is nor raining, it is blowing a gale or both together. Can't wait for spring to arrive and drier weather......hopefully.


----------



## simon.r (22 Feb 2020)

I’ve not done any (relatively) long rides for a few weeks, but I do find that just getting on the bike and riding to the shops every day or two helps my mood, as does Zwift to a lesser extent.

Regular utility cycling is also a good justification for n + 1. A cheap old heavy clunker with panniers does the job admirably and the extra weight is probably a good thing in the high winds we’ve been experiencing recently!


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

This winter has had a bit of a sting in the tail.
It's been relatively ok for the first half but the last few weeks have been lousy.
Spring isn't to far away though and the first signs are definitely showing. There's a few daffodils coming through and the mornings are getting lighter. Given a few more weeks and all this will be long and forgotten (apart from the unfortunate ones drying there flooded homes out)


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2020)

I understand your pain and feel something similar - I have pretty much hibernated since the end of October...

I did a mere 22 minutes of moderate spinning on my turbo trainer this evening but even that was enough to lift my mood. 2020 starts here!


----------



## Fiona R (22 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I understand your pain and feel something similar - I have pretty much hibernated since the end of October...
> 
> I did a mere 22 minutes of moderate spinning on my turbo trainer this evening but even that was enough to lift my mood. 2020 starts here!


You're slap bang in the middle of the other area of awful flooding too. I expect you probably know that


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> You're slap bang in the middle of the other area of awful flooding too. I expect you probably know that


Yes - we just about got away with it here at the upper end of the Calder Valley but the poor people further down in Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd and beyond got hammered again.

The towns seem to feature a lot on the TV news when they flood. My theory is that it is because some TV companies moved up to nearby Salford and it is quite quick and easy for the camera crews to nip over here.


----------



## Venod (22 Feb 2020)

This is the worst spell of weather for some time regarding cycling, the wind is just too much and if it drops a little the wind chill and rain is still a put off, its the longest I have had without an outdoor ride for years, its depressing, the Turbo has kept my sanity.

Edit, I have had longer spells off the bike through injury, its the longest without an outdoor ride whilst fit.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2020)

I am in the same boat... almost literally. This is the wettest February on record in Denmark and its been blowing a gale for 2 weeks almost non stop. 
The small comfort is that I rode over 1000km in January and barely 300km in February. It stills leaves me ahead of my yearly target.


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

It's been the exact same here although as I look out the window, it looks quite calm but it's deceptive as it's only taking a breath before the snow wind and rain comes again.

It's the velodrome for me on Monday night. Not ideal but better than nothing.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2020)

I debated getting a "smart" trainer but the cost was too high for what little use I expect it would get once the weather improves. 

Snagged a bargain gym membership on Valentines day, £14 for a months " Gold" membership. First opportunity to use it today so I'll be heading up to check out the turbo trainers and possibly the Dreadmills.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2020)

I generally manage a few K's each day, taking the kids to places, getting the shopping, or going to catch the tram. It all adds up, fortunately, or I'd be going somewhat stir crazy myself.

I managed my first 100k ride for the Lunacy challenge on new years day but I've been a bit stuck since then.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Feb 2020)

Been on an enforced sabbatical from commuting by bike . It is annoying and does play With your mood as well. However the weather has been terrible so timing has not been too bad. Debating whether to try the bike this week or wait till the doctor gives me some advice on Thursday


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2020)

Just looked, only 4 rides this month, managed 8 last February, off to Isle of Wight next Friday so the weather had better pick up I want to be out every other day at least if not every day


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Feb 2020)

I managed to get out today. The weather was awful this morning but by the afternoon the sun was shining. I took my old Peugeot out on the roads as its fitted with full mudguards and is more of a relaxed comfortable ride.40 miles later i arrived back home feeling tired but mentally revitalised. Lots of stops along the way to enjoy the views and peace and quiet. The roads were quiet and only came across a handful of floods to which i could make easy detours.
Just what what the doctor ordered i think and looking forward to the next outing.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Feb 2020)

And to end the perfect day of cycling ive got a chicken slowly cooking in the oven (with the cat guarding the oven door) followed by half a bottle of wine for tonight.
A great way to end the weekend 🍷😊


----------



## Fiona R (23 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> And to end the perfect day of cycling ive got a chicken slowly cooking in the oven (with the cat guarding the oven door) followed by half a bottle of wine for tonight.
> A great way to end the weekend 🍷😊


I made Wales across the closed to traffic old bridge into a gale, by the time coffee had been consumed in Chepstow the bridge was open to all and the sun came out. Just what the doctor ordered. I've got brisket braising in the oven now, smells great and properly hungry


----------



## OldShep (23 Feb 2020)

Last October I wasn’t feeling the love so decided to park up for a couple of months. Been walking 25- 30 miles every week and enjoyed it. Got the bike out of hibernation about 3 weeks ago. Brilliant I thought we’re off now just have to increase the miles. 
Hasn’t happened it seems to have been cold, windy and wet every day since. 6 mile walk this afternoon and weather improved while out. Snow forecast for tomorrow this has been a miserable time and I hope it ends very soon.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Feb 2020)

Hang in there @OldShep.
Winter will soon be replaced by Spring sunshine ☀️👍


----------



## cyberknight (23 Feb 2020)

25 miles for me today , 1st ride of any note not including commutes which have been spartan what with the weather and now floods


----------



## MarkF (23 Feb 2020)

Not cycled since late Oct, around the March equinox is usually the start for me.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2020)

I've done 53 miles over the last 3 days, up to around 409 for the year so far. This week might be limited by work and weather though


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Feb 2020)

I must count myself very lucky as I have managed to get out 11 times this month and I do sympathise with those of you who can`t. Today`s ride was the windiest I have been out in (28mph gusting 40). I did`nt go out when we had the recent gales as that in my mind would have been madness and besides too I don`t like putting myself at risk. The average windspeed for those 11 rides has been 20.54 mph with average gusts of 27.8 mph. Yes, the daffs are out, the crocuses are out, the hedgerows are coming into flower but.........Spring still seems a little way off. At least we have it to look forward to, if only the wind would ease.


----------



## OldShep (23 Feb 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I must count myself very lucky as I have managed to get out 11 times this month and I do sympathise with those of you who can`t. Today`s ride was the windiest I have been out in (28mph gusting 40). I did`nt go out when we had the recent gales as that in my mind would have been madness and besides too I don`t like putting myself at risk. The average windspeed for those 11 rides has been 20.54 mph with average gusts of 27.8 mph. Yes, the daffs are out, the crocuses are out, the hedgerows are coming into flower but.........Spring still seems a little way off. At least we have it to look forward to, if only the wind would ease.


Dafs out!!!  We are still on snowdrops up here


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Feb 2020)

OldShep said:


> Dafs out!!!  We are still on snowdrops up here


You mean what we watched on " Beech Grove garden" this afternoon on iplayer was recorded ?


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2020)

I've only missed one ride so far this year, I might have to reschedule tomorrow's ride due to rain.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2020)

The last two Sunday's have been a write of here wet and windy (Ciara and Dennis) but today was only windy so I got out for a bit https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxVreDDB6


----------



## Mike_P (23 Feb 2020)

The only good thing about the weather is that it has conincided with both of my bikes being mechanically defective, the road bike needing a new rear derailleur and hanger which I spent too long today getting no where with, jammed old gear cable and something wrong with the new derailleur which I suspect now is fitting it ninety degrees out Meanwhile the missing parts to repair the TSDZ2 motor on the hybrid are en route from China


----------



## OldShep (23 Feb 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> You mean what we watched on " Beech Grove garden" this afternoon on iplayer was recorded ?


Yes definitely recorded  Those guys have got green fingers though. Mine are white with cold Probably never thawed out after we spent a first week in June near Aberdeen . Never forget how cold the haar was.


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

HLaB said:


> The last two Sunday's have been a write of here wet and windy (Ciara and Dennis) but today was only windy so I got out for a bit https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxVreDDB6


Private account.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> I've done 53 miles over the last 3 days, up to around 409 for the year so far. This week might be limited by work and weather though


I bit the bullet ride to work in a rainstorm very dark ,cold and wet can't wait to ride home in soggy kit


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I bit the bullet ride to work in a rainstorm very dark ,cold and wet can't wait to ride home in soggy kit


 I work from home most days so it is rather easier for me to avoid cycling in the rain. Use the train for my one day in London (hopefully come the longer, warmer and drier days, I'll cycle (at least part of the way))


----------



## iateyoubutler (24 Feb 2020)

Guys, we`re not allowed to be put off by the weather, as I`ve been reminded 10,000 times


----------



## DCBassman (24 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> Guys, we`re not allowed to be put off by the weather, as I`ve been reminded 10,000 times


Oh yes you are!
Oh no you're not!

Everyone's already forgotten from the other thread that it's an entirely personal thing.
I'm one of those put off by bad weather.
Think I'm a wimp?
Who cares?
It's not fun being unable to ride for _any_ reason.


----------



## lane (24 Feb 2020)

Managed to get out on the Saturday of the first storm weekend but last weekend not at all. Yesterday got out in the afternoon and managed 50km; it wasn't raining or cold but very windy at the edge of my comfort level especially on one busy narrow section of exposed road with a side wind I could definitely feel catching me a couple of times. Then another section of flooded road which needed passing in the middle but cars coming the other way were pulling right into the middle and then driving through quite fast creating a large wave effect. Nonetheless I felt a lot better for getting out and some fresh air and exercise.


----------



## Aravis (24 Feb 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I made Wales across the closed to traffic old bridge into a gale, by the time coffee had been consumed in Chepstow the bridge was open to all and the sun came out. Just what the doctor ordered. I've got brisket braising in the oven now, smells great and properly hungry


Happy memories. That bridge used to be part of my regular commute, and I crossed it many many times when the road was completely closed, with few if any alarms. Out in the middle, the raised roadway provides a lot of protection from the wind, and in the absence of traffic noise it can be remarkably peaceful! The bit you have to watch is close to the cliff on the English side, where the wind often swirls unpredictably, and sometimes I felt it was safest to walk that part.

Checking my recent rides, I see my last effort was February 5th, a day of complete calm and still only 19 days ago. I think there were a couple of decent days after that, so really, the current stormy spell hasn't been going on that long. But it has been a bit unrelieved. There seems to be a reasonable looking day coming on Thursday - permission may be sought. Some of my preferred routes will be underwater though.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Oh yes you are!
> Oh no you're not!
> 
> Everyone's already forgotten from the other thread that it's an entirely personal thing.
> ...


I don`t think it is being wimpish at all. There is a big difference in going out in all weathers because you have to train ie the pro`s and going out for pure enjoyment or fitness. I am lucky that I can choose when I go out since I retired. If it is mild and wet that is one thing but throw in wind and cold and I`ll stay in, fettling perhaps. did think about rollers a few years ago but could`nt get on with them so I bought mudguards instead. If we did get a prolonged spell of bad weather maybe I`d get a turbo. As you said " It`s not fun being unable to ride for any reason".


----------



## Vantage (24 Feb 2020)

I decided last week to rejoin the local cycling group despite my 'introvertedness'. 
So I was out Wednesday with a warm welcome back 
Yesterday was a no go as I had the usual Sunday roast to do. 
Today I almost gave in as it looked miserable outside...pi**ing rain and thick fog dampened my spirits but I thought, "Bollix to it, I'm going out no matter what!" 
Multiple layers later I was on the road to meet the group and the rain stopped. It was warmer than I thought too. 
The river next to the cycle trail had seemingly burst its banks again and the rapids had chewed away the tarmac surface in lots of places. T'was a bit on the bumpy side. A nice big lake awaited us on reaching the outskirts of Horwich and barely scraped the bottom brackets of the bikes. 
Had a nice tailwind back into Bolton though. Only 10 miles but I'm knackered. Happy I got out though.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Private account.


I'm on a bumpy bus just now and its not a good mix with my post chemo fingers but


----------



## ZIZAG (24 Feb 2020)

HLaB said:


> I'm on a bumpy bus just now and its not a good mix with my post chemo fingers but
> View attachment 505872


I thought It was just me that was out off by the weather .
have not cycled for over a month now .
Before this Monsoon weather was Just doing local 10/ 12 Mile cycles so lost all cycle fitness .
however .
just to keep some form of getting out reverted to walking till the Sun and some dry weather comes back soon .


----------



## Ashimoto (25 Feb 2020)

I now exactly how you feel. It annoys me when i cant get out. Im always waiting for that slight break in the weather so I can attempt a couple of hours. 9 times out of 10 I'll get wet through . I dont mind rain and I dont mind a bit of wind but I hate the two together


----------



## johnnyb47 (25 Feb 2020)

Shock and horror but I've had two rides out that were actually pleasant Sunday and Monday evening. Am i dreaming this unusual phenomenon 😊


----------



## numbnuts (25 Feb 2020)

Last time I rode was November 24th last year, not too sure if I should call myself a cyclist anymore
main reason I hate the cold, the and have had manflu 🤧 roll on the warmer weather


----------



## hobo (25 Feb 2020)

Night rides. 
A 2hr ride Sunday night from 8pm great.
Wind had dropped and quiet roads. I think most people go to bed early on a Sunday.
Watch the forecast and use some good lights.


----------



## johnnyb47 (25 Feb 2020)

There forecasting a another weather warning for Wales tonight and tomorrow. Snow and ice. Aghhh.


----------



## lane (25 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> This winter has had a bit of a sting in the tail.
> It's been relatively ok for the first half but the last few weeks have been lousy.
> Spring isn't to far away though and the first signs are definitely showing. There's a few daffodils coming through and the mornings are getting lighter. Given a few more weeks and all this will be long and forgotten (apart from the unfortunate ones drying there flooded homes out)



Often seems to happen a sting in the tale. I actually often find this part of the year the hardest if weather is poor. To start with I get out in the winter put up with the cold / rain / wind whatever. But when it gets to this point in the year I am expecting better so the bad weather seems more disappointing and also it can be tempting to think sod it, will warm up in a couple of weeks I may as well wait. 

We had the "Beast from the East" a couple of years or so ago, and then just two or three weeks later we had some lovely warm spring weather. 

Actually looks a lovely day out today shame I am stuck in the office.


----------



## itboffin (26 Feb 2020)

I’m in the same boat, it’s been three weeks with two of those in the UAE so I’m finding this weather especially bad this year, I tried to ride this morning but two miles in I turned for home absolutely freezing 

i am still riding on the turbo for an hour each day but that gets boring very quickly even with videos and virtual routes


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

Looking forward to a snowy sleet ride tomorrow!


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Looking forward to a snowy sleet ride tomorrow!


Apparently another named storm heading are way for the weekend.I could give these storms a name but I might be ba nned from CC.


----------



## lane (26 Feb 2020)

Sunday looks better where I live. Not heard about another storm though.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Last time I rode was November 24th last year, not too sure if I should call myself a cyclist anymore
> main reason I hate the cold, the and have had manflu 🤧 roll on the warmer weather


Try putting some clothes on - this is winter in the UK, not summer in the Canary Islands!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2020)

I did the Rutland loop 24miles on the 14th and not a thing since .
Weather, feeling under the weather ,and having to start emptying bungalow in Milton Keynes.

It's does make you miserable when you don't bike.

I have used my road bike on the trainer but I don't enjoy that


----------



## Vantage (27 Feb 2020)

Feckin weather!
Yesterday night it snowed. So I stuck the snow tyres on and spent an hour replacing some lost studs before meeting the local cycle group.
By the time I got there all the snow had been rained away.
I figured I'd ride over to Rivington to make up my 50k but noooooooo, feckin diabetes struck again with multiple hypos probably due to extra drag from the tyres and a pig of a headwind. 15 miles when I got home and glucose readings so low that the meter could only give a reading of "LO". Too low for an actual figure. It's a wonder I remained upright.
Sooooooo, despite the forecast for more snow on the way, I predicted that again it wouldn't stick and last night set about putting my Voyagers back on.
My view this morning......


----------



## johnblack (27 Feb 2020)

haven't been out in a couple of weeks, but have committed to a reliability ride on Sunday, part off road, so that's going to be fun, only have summer tyres on the MTB!


----------



## lane (27 Feb 2020)

lane said:


> Sunday looks better where I live. Not heard about another storm though.



Now the forecast is for more winds this weekend 4th in a row must be the new normal.


----------



## kingrollo (28 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi.
> As the title states i haven't been out on the bike for two weeks now..
> With the weather being dire and being to busy with day to day stuff the cycling has taken a serious knock.
> Its only been 2 weeks but i can really feel the difference. My jeans feel tighter and my mood has really dropped.
> ...



View it as recovery and re charging. - and think of me - Ive been off the bike since early dec with a back injury !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2020)

I think what’s making this ‘can’t ride when I want’ lark worse is that I know that Spring is so very close now - only three weeks away! But then we have had snow in March and April before.

Roll on summer!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I think what’s making this ‘can’t ride when I want’ lark worse is that I know that Spring is so very close now - only three weeks away! But then we have had snow in March and April before.
> 
> Roll on summer!


I've only been out twice this month and it felt like a real slog due to lack of fitness and strong wind.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2020)

Two weeks i ain't been out since August.People want bits of me and my time.But cycling is coming soon.


----------



## mustang1 (28 Feb 2020)

Op, change the OP to
Living in rainful country, must get outta here!

Don't worry bud, summer is aaaaalmost heeeeete.


----------



## pawl (28 Feb 2020)

lane said:


> Sunday looks better where I live. Not heard about another storm though.



Not in my neck of the woods.Sat andSun look 👀 pretty wet and windy.Mon next week looks like a decent day.

See that the Spanish met office have named the storm.No wonder I can’t pronounce it.Think I will pop into the garage forgetting what my bikes look like.With a bit of luck they may have bred.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2020)

lane said:


> Sunday looks better where I live. Not heard about another storm though.


Storm Jorge


----------



## BigMeatball (28 Feb 2020)

I come for a warmer and less rainy country. The Scottish weather has never bothered me until this autumn/winter when for the first time I've had to do outdoors activities.

You don't mind the rain and cold when you're downing pints at the pub or you're doing weights at the gym. But when you're outside running in the park and you don't feel your hands no more, that's just something else.

Now I understand why most professional triathletes have relocated to warmer places: Girona, Lanzarote just to name a few. Training is more enjoyable and with lower risk of injury.

For the first time since moving to Scotland I am considering moving away.


----------



## RegG (28 Feb 2020)

I've managed one ride outside since the beginning of January - the rest of the time I've been on the turbo trainer in the conservatory! Got through the complete set of "Outnumbered" episodes too! Worst of all, I've got a new bike waiting in the garage for its first ride.....


----------



## lane (28 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Storm Jorge



Yes I know now. Think that's three storms in four weekends and the one weekend without the storm wasn't noticeably better. This is now getting beyond a bloody joke. I am still intending to get out at some point over the weekend.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2020)

lane said:


> Yes I know now. Think that's three storms in four weekends and the one weekend without the storm wasn't noticeably better. This is now getting beyond a bloody joke. I am still intending to get out at some point over the weekend.


It's winter in the uk 
At least be glad, you're not under 10 ft of snow (and hopefully water)


----------



## Vantage (28 Feb 2020)

Ffs. 
Having gone from the normal go faster tyres to the snow tyres and back to the go faster tyres again I was looking forward to getting the bike out today. 
Eldest daughter texted me to say the roads were fine (no ice) and I was just getting my shorts and stuff ready when it started snowing again. Then sleet. Now there's ice all over the roads.
I'm not changing feckin tyres again.
Last chance tomorrow to get my 50k in or I'm screwed. Effin weather, I feckin hate it.


----------



## buzzy-beans (28 Feb 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi.
> As the title states i haven't been out on the bike for two weeks now..



You lucky so and so, I haven't been allowed out on any of my bikes now for getting on for 2 long years due to various ticker and lung issues, but fingers crossed the results from my turbo training exercises should allow me to be heading out on the road in a few weeks time.


----------



## lane (28 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> It's winter in the uk
> At least be glad, you're not under 10 ft of snow (and hopefully water)



True there is always someone worse off. Still roll on spring.


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2020)

One benefit of the rain...new bike came in big box on Wednesday...big box got stuck in garden...big box got rained on...big box got all soggy...soggy big box got rolled up and put into boot of small estate car...soggy big box now in the cardboard recycling at tip 

Moral of story...no rain...no soggy big box...no easy way of getting to tip for recycling (I don't possess a Stanley knife)


----------



## Dwn (28 Feb 2020)

I've been out twice this week, and on both occasions got caught miles from home by winds and snow that hadn't been forecast. Absolute misery


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> One benefit of the rain...new bike came in big box on Wednesday...big box got stuck in garden...big box got rained on...big box got all soggy...soggy big box got rolled up and put into boot of small estate car...soggy big box now in the cardboard recycling at tip
> 
> Moral of story...no rain...no soggy big box...no easy way of getting to tip for recycling (I don't possess a Stanley knife)


I take it that the new bike is doing quite nicely, warm and dry !


----------



## vickster (28 Feb 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I take it that the new bike is doing quite nicely, warm and dry !


Yep not yet ridden


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Yep not yet ridden


It`s there to be admired until the right weather comes along.


----------



## itboffin (28 Feb 2020)

I've a Cervelo R5 2012 that's been pretty much hanging clean & dry on my living room wall for years waiting for dry days, like waiting for the proverbial rocket horse poo.

its not been ridden more than 1000 miles in 8 years, still it looks lovely on the wall


----------



## johnnyb47 (28 Feb 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> You lucky so and so, I haven't been allowed out on any of my bikes now for getting on for 2 long years due to various ticker and lung issues, but fingers crossed the results from my turbo training exercises should allow me to be heading out on the road in a few weeks time.


Sorry to read that and hope you're on the mend. Good for you though for "holding the faith"
It's only few week's now until the weather will start to pick up, and you for sure be out there enjoying it on your bike. Just take it slowly to begin with cycling buddy and enjoy your self👍👍


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Feb 2020)

planning a ride is tough at present, made the mistake of choosing Sunday rather than Saturday for a longer ride last weekend, in theory it was the better day but i took some punishment in the wind on the Sunday but at leats i got out. Managed 15 rides so far this year although 2 were on the turbo. Again this Sunday looks the better on the days this weekend, lets hope.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Feb 2020)

Seems to be payback for the mild start last year, Jan & Feb last year 290 miles, this year 60 split across 16 days of short commutes and shopping trips.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Feb 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Seems to be payback for the mild start last year, Jan & Feb last year 290 miles, this year 60 split across 16 days of short commutes and shopping trips.


Last February was indeed mild and actually got to 20 oC on one day here in Suffolk. Half of my rides were on my summer bike of 271 miles, this Feb I actually did 291 miles despite the rain and wind. My averaged dropped from 17.3 mph to 16.5 mph despite mainly on flatter routes. Don`t talk to me about wind though.


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

itboffin said:


> I've a Cervelo R5 2012 that's been pretty much hanging clean & dry on my living room wall for years waiting for dry days, like waiting for the proverbial rocket horse poo.
> 
> its not been ridden more than 1000 miles in 8 years, still it looks lovely on the wall


Why not just ride it and clean after. It's not made from glass


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Last February was indeed mild and actually got to 20 oC on one day here in Suffolk. Half of my rides were on my summer bike of 271 miles, this Feb I actually did 291 miles despite the rain and wind. My averaged dropped from 17.3 mph to 16.5 mph despite mainly on flatter routes. Don`t talk to me about wind though.


It's still February, get out there and hit 300  bonus day


----------



## itboffin (29 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Why not just ride it and clean after. It's not made from glass



because I have 10 more bikes in the garage including two just for wet rides, i'm taking the Cervelo on a romantic trip across France in July


----------



## RegG (29 Feb 2020)

itboffin said:


> I have 10 more bikes in the garage including two just for wet rides


Isn't that taking the n+1 formula a bit far?!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Feb 2020)

Rode through 24 floods today. There's an unprecendented amount of water in the ground at the moment. One road was a virtual stream with mud in the middle. Never even seen it close to that state before in 30 years of riding in the area. Saw two mtn bikers, and some walkers, no one else out.


----------



## itboffin (29 Feb 2020)

RegG said:


> Isn't that taking the n+1 formula a bit far?!!!



I had more but gave a few away and have one in the racks at work, that’s nothing compared with the amount of clothing I have. Making up for my inability to ride fast by shopping


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> It's still February, get out there and hit 300  bonus day


Guess what I did 20.4 miles and yet more wind. You spurred me on !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Yep not yet ridden



Have you commented or posted pics of new bike elsewhere ?


----------



## vickster (29 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Have you commented or posted pics of new bike elsewhere ?


No pics yet

one of these
https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...ns-aluminium-hybrid-bike-midnight-blue_460692


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Mar 2020)

Another weekend of shite Scottish weather in the bag 

Rain and strong winds here.

Demoralising. I have the etape loch ness in less than 2 months and so far I've cycled outdoors twice. I would hate it if I had to do all my prep on the wattbike.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Another weekend of shite Scottish weather in the bag
> 
> Rain and strong winds here.
> 
> Demoralising. I have the etape loch ness in less than 2 months and so far I've cycled outdoors twice. I would hate it if I had to do all my prep on the wattbike.


Only been out twice too and felt like a slog with headwinds. Long range forecast never seems to have the wind less than in double figures. Totally fed up of it.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Another weekend of shite Scottish weather in the bag
> 
> Rain and strong winds here.
> 
> Demoralising. I have the etape loch ness in less than 2 months and so far I've cycled outdoors twice. I would hate it if I had to do all my prep on the wattbike.


I'm the exact same, also starting to get a bit concerned about my prep for the etape, and I can't stand any kind of stationary bike, which is why I've retired to the velodrome. 👍


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

Managed to get out yesterday on the e-bike, only did 11 miles, came back totally fubar'd it was hard work, crossing fields the tyres were under water so unfit.


----------



## snorri (1 Mar 2020)

Fine weather in Scotland, I was out yesterday for a few hours doing my highest mileage so far in 2020, dry with a light wind, the only problem was the sun glare. 
Only saw another two cyclists all day.


----------



## wafter (1 Mar 2020)

FWIW I've been managing shortish utilty / recreational rides in and around the outskirts of the city, but haven't been out for a long jaunt on my "best" road bike since August (obviously not just because of the weather; personal reasons too).

Following my inability to deal with a pretty sh*tty week I went out on an "anger management" ride on my knackered old road bike last night. Ended up doing about 27 miles (most I've done in one hit since last year); some of which was down a recently re-surfaced tow path. This was wonderful until I encountered the last few miles where the resurfacing ran out and my slick 25c tyres started sliding around all over the place; the deep, thick, claggy mud accumulating in my frame and around the brake calipers and fears of going in the canal leading to me walking for the last half a mile or so 

I had a few close-ish calls thanks to the gusting cross-winds and it was against me on for a fair amount of the return journey. By the time I got home couldn't feel my fingers or toes and thanks to the additional control needed on all the slippery stuff I feel like I've had a bit of an upper body workout this morning too.

Following my ordeal I felt like I deserved a reward so upon my return to the city I stopped for a burger and chips at a favoured location, so that's no doubt written off any health benefits my freezing, nocturnal excursion might have otherwise yielded 

Still feeling pretty miserable today but doubtless better than had I not gone out at all; although I now have an utterly filthy bike to clean and a knackered tyre (and probably tube) to sort as the Specialised Armadillo on the back of the bike failed after the sidewall burst; thankfully at about the best time it could have - a couple of hundred yards from the house as I got out of the saddle to climb the hill. 

FWIW / for anyone considering this tyre I can't say as I'm super-impressed tbh - no punctures in the 1-2k miles I've used it, but horrific rolling resistance and a lot of sidewall degradation / delamination that caused a far more spectacularand irreparable failure. Have to count myself lucky that it didn't fail on my tow path ride though, as that would probably have resulted in the bike going in the canal and a 2-3hr walk home..

Finger's crossed the wind finally does one soon anyway - that aside it's definitely getting more spring-like so hopefully we'll all get more opportunities for some nice rides soon.. it certainly feels like it's been a long winter!


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Mar 2020)

"Anger management rides" 
Those are the best rides


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Mar 2020)

Now the weather is just teasing me 

It's super sunny here but as soon as I look outside my window I can see the black cloud in the direction of where I want to go ride.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Now the weather is just teasing me
> 
> It's super sunny here but as soon as I look outside my window I can see the black cloud in the direction of where I want to go ride.


Waterproof jacket?
Or go the other way?


----------



## RegG (1 Mar 2020)

Finally managed to get out on my new Bianchi C-Sport 2 hybrid which has been waiting in the garage since January! Dry but cold and very windy but the bike was perfect - just the engine that's in need of attention!


----------



## wafter (1 Mar 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> "Anger management rides"
> Those are the best rides




I certainly can't overstate their value - for me nothing comes close to the perspective and calm brought by a good thrash with an appropriately heavy soundtrack.

I feel like I'm reaping the rewards today; probably helped by the fact the wind's died down, the sun's shining and the temperature's pretty comfortable.. doubt I'll be getting any saddle time today but at least it won't suck to be outside cleaning the bike


----------



## BigMeatball (1 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Waterproof jacket?
> Or go the other way?


No thanks. It's both rain and strong wind. Not enjoyable nor safe for me and people around me


----------



## ExpatTyke (1 Mar 2020)

My wife is unable to drive at the moment (medical reasons, not a ban), so I've had to cut back on my cycle commute to drive her into work on days when she can't get a lift with colleagues. As she works north of Weston and my work place is in the opposite direction my commute is 50 plus miles each way, two or three days a week. 

It's miserable, going through heavy traffic to get onto the M5 north, then more traffic, then M5 south to Bridgwater, then more traffic (getting worse every week due to HPC) before getting to work. Full day's work, then the same process in reverse.

It's much more tiring than my commute by bike, with none of the enjoyment, except my wife's company for some of the journey. It has made me really appreciate riding the bike though, and I've found I'm much more prepared to ride in bad weather this winter.


----------



## numbnuts (1 Mar 2020)

98 days ago was my last ride......What did I win other than a smack round the head


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> It's super sunny here but as soon as I look outside my window I can see the black cloud in the direction of where I want to go ride.





vickster said:


> Or go the other way?


Riding out with the wind behind you only helps if you plan to catch a train back or chuck your bike in a taxi! Unless you have a day where the wind will drop later on, or a freak day where the wind direction reverses just in time for the ride home...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Riding out with the wind behind you only helps if you plan to catch a train back or chuck your bike in a taxi! Unless you have a day where the wind will drop later on, or* a freak day where the wind direction reverses just in time for the ride home...*


This never happens for tailwinds. I get headwind on the way out, expecting a tailwind on the way back, but no! Wind changes to give me a headwind on the way back too. Guaranteed, every time...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> This never happens for tailwinds. I get headwind on the way out, expecting a tailwind on the way back, but no! Wind changes to give me a headwind on the way back too. Guaranteed, every time...


I've had that one! I once got a terrible headwind from Todmorden to Littleborough. I turned left in Littleborough to tackle the climb to Blackstone Edge from Littleborough - HEADWIND. (It is normally a cross/tailwind.) I turned left at the summit and was looking forwards to the 9 km descent through Cragg Vale to Mytholmroyd - I STILL had a headwind and it was so strong that I had to put the bike in my bottom gear and stand up to force the cranks round. I turned left in Mytholmroyd - HEADWIND back to Todmorden! That was a complete circular loop with a cross/headwind the whole time!


----------



## johnblack (2 Mar 2020)

First time out yesterday since the 2nd Feb. 60 mile reliability ride, for road and gravel bikes, I did it in the 29er as there were some off road parts that I thought might be a bit too wet. Glad I did. The wind was tough, spent the rest of the day laying on the sofa, so a good day all round.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2020)

Should have been out on Saturday o the MTB, but the weather was rubbish (and incredibly wet) - I then got volunteered into redecorating the kitchen. Aching all over now.


----------



## kingrollo (3 Mar 2020)

I got out for 25 on sunday - it was windy and I slow - loved it though !


----------



## BigMeatball (3 Mar 2020)

Got invited by my training group to go for a group ride on Saturday morning. I do hope the weather is ok BUT I have to figure out a way to avoid the group ride as I much prefer riding solo


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2020)

Managed 299 miles last week. Will do a little less this week. Amazing how an ultra endurance event in June keeps you motivated to get out there and get on with it. It's rarely as bad as it sounds once you are out there and warmed up.


----------



## johnnyb47 (3 Mar 2020)

The nights are really drawing out now. Finished work today and enjoyed a 22 mile ride without having to use my lights.
Hopefully all this bad weather is now behind us


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2020)

kingrollo said:


> I got out for 25 on sunday - it was windy and I slow - loved it though !


Good man. When someone goes for a summer ride and prattles on about it we're supposed to nod approvingly. When we go for a ride in adverse conditions we get sarky remarks.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Good man. When someone goes for a summer ride and prattles on about it we're supposed to nod approvingly. When we go for a ride in adverse conditions we get sarky remarks.


It's my first proper ride since early Dec - due to my ongoing back problems


----------



## wafter (4 Mar 2020)

Through the window the outside looked quite nice this morning; overcast but with a fair smattering of sun and crucially very little wind. Consequently the "best bike" got its first outing in six months...

Four miles out the rain started and predictably after a while I was damp in some areas / saturated in others, filty and cold. The last few of the 20 miles were particularly crappy as the wind had picked up and was against me. 

Don't really regret going out now the clothes are washed and the bike half-arsedly cleaned, but would have stayed at home had I known about the weather!


----------

